# Little Update



## egghead1984 (Dec 30, 2012)

the shoal eating earth worms


----------



## Umadbro (Sep 2, 2013)

Loved it! Do you find live feedings like this throw off your water parameters?


----------



## egghead1984 (Dec 30, 2012)

I don't check my water no more, haven't done in ages, I used to but I have never ever had a water problem so it got boring quickly checking lol


----------



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)

very nice video


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

great feeding video, egghead!....









@chris,

the only time live feedings would really effect water parameters is if there is any uneaten food left at the bottom of the tank...as long as he keeps up with his water changes, there shouldn't be any problems.


----------



## RayW (Jul 17, 2013)

Agree with Manster... I check my tank every AM before work to see if there are fish parts anywhere... or snail parts for that matter. Sometimes there are severly wounded feeders... I put them in my mini quarantine tank to let them heal or see if they die (usually die) Once I left a shrimp piece in there I didn't see... damn if my levels didn't spike day two...I was surprised. Now I throuhly check my tank.

And nice vid by the way!!!


----------

